# Cadbury Boxes



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi anyone know where we can get cadbury boxes in bulk - preferably from the manufacturer??


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Just out of interest, sorry to get your hopes up, but Cadburys inpeticularly?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

nicklamb said:


> Hi anyone know where we can get cadbury boxes in bulk - preferably from the manufacturer??


 In order to be helpful. If you buy the boxes full, I will empty them and send them back empty. I like roses best but any chocolates will do lol


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Try The Spider Shop


----------



## unique1 (May 18, 2008)

:lol2: @ Fenwoman


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

are cadbury boxes the same as hatchling boxes, if so i got mine in bulk from The Spider Shop


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Eurorep might do big ones for £3.42ea + P&P, how many ya wanting as i may be able to sort em cheaper but would need to check.

Rach


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies and comments lol2 - the new twisters with creme egg filling are to die for!!!

Ideally we'd like about 100, well 108 as we think they come in boxes of 12. We bought 60 last year and paid 60p each!!

Have looked at the Spider Shop and were really looking for them without the top vents added!!

Help!!!


----------



## Kolin (May 4, 2008)

This might be a silyl question, But whats a cadbury box?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Kolin said:


> This might be a silyl question, But whats a cadbury box?


It is the only obstacle to all things chocolatey and wonderful.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

nicklamb said:


> Thanks for all the replies and comments lol2 - the new twisters with creme egg filling are to die for!!!
> 
> Ideally we'd like about 100, well 108 as we think they come in boxes of 12. We bought 60 last year and paid 60p each!!
> 
> ...


ooooo well that's deffo cheaper than what i can get them for and i bought 20 a while back and paid loads in comparisson, so if you find a supplier to match let me know!

Rach


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Yep me too Rachel! I think Cornish Crispa had them around the £3.50 mark. I paid about £5 each for the first lot I ever bought. Have you noticed though they are like Biros, you keep buying them but never have any when you need them?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Pete at Evolution Reptiles has some at the best pric we've found so far.


----------

